

Ask HN: Received three password reset emails - mattm

I received three password reset emails from Hacker News today that I did not initiate. The emails say just to ignore it but should I report it to anyone?
======
Ryel
Was it an email about someone attempting to change your password or was it an
email requesting you TO change your password?

If it was the latter scenario, feel free to reach out and talk to the phishing
scammer. Recently I had a great conversation with the guy sending out BTC-e
phishing mail. We talked about where he bought his email list, how many people
he has on it, and how he's just trying to get enough money to buy a safe house
for his family. He sounded like a pretty decent guy aside from the fact that
he's stolen about 20,000 litecoins so far.

~~~
mattm
It was from Hacker News. Someone was attempting to reset my password. I got
three of these emails 2 minutes apart each. I wondered if it had to do with
the recent heartbleed bug.

------
gregcohn
it sounds likely to be someone trying to reset the password for username
"mattm". possibly malicious, though given its its "very common first name +
first letter" format, it strikes as very possibly a confused user thinking it
was theirs.

